# Neustart als Zweiradmechaniker!?



## Hafubi (3. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich studiere derzeit Sozialpädagogik. Das dritte von vier Jahren hat begonnen. Ich merke aber immer mehr, dass mir das Studium überhaupt nicht gefällt und ich hätte es wohl auch schon eher beenden sollen. Im April kaufte ich mir ein gebrauchtes Genius40 und fing an mich für den Mountainbikesport und allem, was dazu gehört zu interessieren. Da für mich feststeht, dass ich mein Studium nicht durchziehen werde, muss ich natürlich meine Zukunftspläne komplett neu strukturieren. Ich hätte sehr großes Interesse daran, eine Ausbildung zum Zweiradmechaniker zu machen. Ich habe mich auch schon über die Modalitäten informiert. Nun aber die eigentlich Frage, bei welcher ich einfach mal um eure Meinung bitte. LOHNT sich diese Ausbildung für das spätere Berufsleben? Kann man von dem späteren Geld leben? Würde mich über hilfreiche Kommentare und Hinweise sehr freuen und ihr könnt mir einen großen Gefallen tun.


----------



## Freeride79 (3. November 2011)

Ich denke, das kommt drauf an, welchen Lebensstandart man anstrebt. Wenn man z.b total vernarrt ist in alles was mit Zweirad zutun hat, dann kann es der Traumjob sein. Aber man sollte schon realistisch sein. Das große Geld wird es nicht bringen und wenn du nicht in einem guten Fachgeschäft arbeitest kann es natürlich sein, dass du irgendwo in einer Werkstatt Hollandräder und jegliche cityräder reparierst. Ob dir das liegt, was deine Ziele sind usw. kannst nur Du wissen oder herausfinden.
Wieso nicht höhere Ziele setzen? Z.b. urigen bikeshop mit hochwertigen MTB mit angrenzenden lounge/Bar die über die Stadtgrenze bekannt ist. Anlaufstelle für eingefleischte Biker oder die, die es werden wollen mit Raum für Austausch, Werkstattworkshops in entspannter Atmosphäre. Man muss halt Marktlücken finden, hart arbeiten u. Glück haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. November 2011)

ums gleich vorweg zu sagen:
die anfangs gehälter liegen ca. bei 7-8. Auch mit brief, Die Arschgriecherei ist genaus wie in anderen betrieben.
Wenn du glück hast bekommst du nach ca 5 -6 jahren einordenliches Facharbeitergehalt Ca. 2000.-  (11.- 12.- std) mehr ist sebst mit meister schwierig. Egal wo in Deutschland......!
meine emphelung ist Ja zu zweiradmechaniker wenn du kein anspruch im leben zur weiterentwicklung hast (einfaches prolateriat). Fami. geht nur mit unterstützung der behörden (aufstockung; hartz4, etc)...!!!
Du hast Abi. Dann lass die finger von diesem berufzweig....! das ist sebstmord auf raten.....! Ps ich arbeite seit 94' in diesem bereich, in der zeit hatte ich einen arbeit geber der richtig cool war, hab immernoch konntackt zu ihm, Der rest sind Gieriege Geier....! Ich hab jopangebote mit 5.- 6.- bekommen DAS nen ich Dreist....Also  fdür die überbrückung wärend des Studiums ist diese lösung ok, aber keine fürs leben.....mfg Fr.th.13


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. November 2011)

ums gleich vorweg zu sagen:
die anfangs gehälter liegen ca. bei 7-8. Auch mit brief, Die Arschgriecherei ist genaus wie in anderen betrieben.
Wenn du glück hast bekommst du nach ca 5 -6 jahren einordenliches Facharbeitergehalt Ca. 2000.-  (11.- 12.- std) mehr ist sebst mit meister schwierig. Egal wo in Deutschland......!
meine emphelung ist Ja zu zweiradmechaniker wenn du kein anspruch im leben zur weiterentwicklung hast (einfaches prolateriat). Fami. geht nur mit unterstützung der behörden (aufstockung; hartz4, etc)...!!!
Du hast Abi. Dann lass die finger von diesem berufzweig....! das ist sebstmord auf raten.....! Ps ich arbeite seit 94' in diesem bereich, in der zeit hatte ich einen arbeit geber der richtig cool war, hab immernoch konntackt zu ihm, Der rest sind Gieriege Geier....! Ich hab jopangebote mit 5.- 6.- bekommen DAS nen ich Dreist....Also  fdür die überbrückung wärend des Studiums ist diese lösung ok, aber keine fürs leben.....mfg Fr.th.13


----------



## Hot Carrot (3. November 2011)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ums gleich vorweg zu sagen:
> die anfangs gehÃ¤lter liegen ca. bei 7-8â¬. Auch mit brief, Die Arschgriecherei ist genaus wie in anderen betrieben.
> Wenn du glÃ¼ck hast bekommst du nach ca 5 -6 jahren einordenliches Facharbeitergehalt Ca. 2000.- â¬ (11.- 12.-â¬ std) mehr ist sebst mit meister schwierig. Egal wo in Deutschland......!
> meine emphelung ist Ja zu zweiradmechaniker wenn du kein anspruch im leben zur weiterentwicklung hast (einfaches prolateriat). Fami. geht nur mit unterstÃ¼tzung der behÃ¶rden (aufstockung; hartz4, etc)...!!!
> Du hast Abi. Dann lass die finger von diesem berufzweig....! das ist sebstmord auf raten.....! Ps ich arbeite seit 94' in diesem bereich, in der zeit hatte ich einen arbeit geber der richtig cool war, hab immernoch konntackt zu ihm, Der rest sind Gieriege Geier....! Ich hab jopangebote mit 5.- 6.-â¬ bekommen DAS nen ich Dreist....Also  fdÃ¼r die Ã¼berbrÃ¼ckung wÃ¤rend des Studiums ist diese lÃ¶sung ok, aber keine fÃ¼rs leben.....mfg Fr.th.13



Aber auch nur mit GlÃ¼ck. 

@ TE

Eine Arbeitszeit von ca 200 Std + sind meistens keine Seltenheit.

Und wie gesagt das Gehalt ist in den meisten fÃ¤llen schlecht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und eine Familie kannst du wie gesagt damit nicht ernÃ¤hren.

Also Ã¼berlege dir ob du einen Facharbeiter als Zweiradmechaniker Fachrichtung Fahrradtechnik (ZMF) vorhast zu machen. 

Eins ist positive du darfst Roller bis 125ccm reparieren.


----------



## Hot Carrot (3. November 2011)

.....


----------



## Matrahari (3. November 2011)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ums gleich vorweg zu sagen:
> die anfangs gehälter liegen ca. bei 7-8. Auch mit brief, Die Arschgriecherei ist genaus wie in anderen betrieben.
> Wenn du glück hast bekommst du nach ca 5 -6 jahren einordenliches Facharbeitergehalt Ca. 2000.-  (11.- 12.- std) mehr ist sebst mit meister schwierig. Egal wo in Deutschland......!
> meine emphelung ist Ja zu zweiradmechaniker wenn du kein anspruch im leben zur weiterentwicklung hast (einfaches prolateriat). Fami. geht nur mit unterstützung der behörden (aufstockung; hartz4, etc)...!!!
> Du hast Abi. Dann lass die finger von diesem berufzweig....! das ist sebstmord auf raten.....! Ps ich arbeite seit 94' in diesem bereich, in der zeit hatte ich einen arbeit geber der richtig cool war, hab immernoch konntackt zu ihm, Der rest sind Gieriege Geier....! Ich hab jopangebote mit 5.- 6.- bekommen DAS nen ich Dreist....Also  fdür die überbrückung wärend des Studiums ist diese lösung ok, aber keine fürs leben.....mfg Fr.th.13



Sag mir bitte das du diesen Text mit einem Smartphone verfasst hast.


----------



## saturno (4. November 2011)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ums gleich vorweg zu sagen:
> die anfangs gehälter liegen ca. bei 7-8. Auch mit brief, Die Arschgriecherei ist genaus wie in anderen betrieben.
> Wenn du glück hast bekommst du nach ca 5 -6 jahren einordenliches Facharbeitergehalt Ca. 2000.-  (11.- 12.- std) mehr ist sebst mit meister schwierig. Egal wo in Deutschland......!
> meine emphelung ist Ja zu zweiradmechaniker wenn du kein anspruch im leben zur weiterentwicklung hast (einfaches prolateriat). Fami. geht nur mit unterstützung der behörden (aufstockung; hartz4, etc)...!!!
> Du hast Abi. Dann lass die finger von diesem berufzweig....! das ist sebstmord auf raten.....! Ps ich arbeite seit 94' in diesem bereich, in der zeit hatte ich einen arbeit geber der richtig cool war, hab immernoch konntackt zu ihm, Der rest sind Gieriege Geier....! Ich hab jopangebote mit 5.- 6.- bekommen DAS nen ich Dreist....Also  fdür die überbrückung wärend des Studiums ist diese lösung ok, aber keine fürs leben.....mfg Fr.th.13



ween der besagte arbeitgeber so ccol war, warum biste dann nicht mehr bei dem?????? (von coolness alleine kann keiner leben)


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. November 2011)

1:
    Panasoni CF-P2  sowas in der art nur älter!

2:
In den 90'er 2500.- bis 4000.- DM März -Juli,  natürlich mit überstunden NETTO.      die anderen Monate 1800.- Ach so das war die DeMark..!!!
Hatte den ladenschlüssel, konnte auch am feiertag oder nach der tour zur reparatur einchecken und muste den BOSS net großartig fragen es gehörte halt dazu. 
Ab den Anschlägen gingen die umsätze zurück.. Mein Chef hatte damals noch Zwei-dreimal richtig geld in den laden reingesteckt ist aber auch verbrannt. 
Und ein paar jahre später warschluß, laden dicht gemacht
kannte auch die finanzen vom laden. Hab von ihm echt einiges gelernt nicht nur fahräder u. motoren schrauben.. 
Schnnniiiieeeeffff War echt ne geil und lüsstige zeit, damals.
wirds nie wieder geben..., so etwas ist war sechser im lotto..


----------



## dirty sam (6. November 2011)

Moin !

Es gäbe da auch noch die Möglichkeit, das Studium bis zum Ende durchzuziehen, obwohl Du weißt, daß Du in dem Job nicht arbeiten willst. Mit einem abgeschlossenem Studium hast Du dann aber immer die Chance, irgendwo quer einzusteigen. Irgendwas, eventuell auch fachfremdes darauf aufzubauen. Jedenfalls erheblich bessere Chancen als ohne abgeschlossene Ausbildung, und nicht linear erklärbarem Lebenslauf.
Mit Abi, abgebrochenem Studium, etc hast Du nicht einmal bessere Chancen als Lagerarbeiter zu arbeiten als jemand, der nur gerade einen Hauptschulabschluß vorweisen kann. Da traut sich ein Personalmensch nicht so schnell ran. Die Wirtschaft will möglichst nur die Besten. Niemanden, der schon mal irgendwo gescheitert ist. Und ein Personalmensch hat heutzutage in aller Regel mehr Bewerber auf eine Stelle als zu vergebende Stellen. Auf ALLEN normalen Ebenen.

Es ist statistisch belegt, daß Personen mit abgebrochenem Studium mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein erheblich geringeres Einkommen erzielen. Quelle habe ich jetzt gerade nicht parat.
Mache Dir keine romantischen Vorstellungen vom Handwerk. Beispiel: Die allerwenigsten Tischler bauen individuelle Möbel etc. Viele stehen an weitgehend automatischen Maschinen und führen recht monotone Tätigkeiten aus. Können froh sein, wenn sie nach Tarif bezahlt werden.

Es ist wie beim biken. Man muß halt leiden um auf den Berk zu kommen.

Gruß
Sam

P.S. Ich will jetzt nicht meinen persönlichen Lebenslauf breittreten, aber ich sag das nicht nur so dahin.


----------



## tombrider (7. November 2011)

Nachdem ich mein Jura-Grundstudium inclusive teurem Repetitorium durchgezogen hatte, war mir wie Dir klar, daß ich keinen Nerv habe, mich mein Leben lang mit den Problemen anderer Leute und einer extrem sinnlosen Bürokratie rumzuschlagen. Egal, wie viel man damit verdienen kann. Nach vielen unterschiedlichen Jobs habe ich zunächst ungelernt als Saisonaushilfe im Fahrradladen gearbeitet. Das hat mir so viel Spaß gemacht, daß ich nach reiflicher Überlegung jetzt die Ausbildung mache. Mit Unterstützung vom Amt als "Umschüler", obwohl ich ja eigentlich ungelernt bin. Ich verspreche mir davon mehr Einkommen und eine größere Chance auf einen Job, auch wenn man älter ist. Im Moment sind die Jobchancen sehr gut, und wenn man einen guten Abschluß macht, kann man zwischen mehreren Angeboten auswählen.
Alles andere, was gesagt wurde, ist richtig: Es gibt viele, die schlecht bezahlen, und Urlaub im Sommer kannst Du streichen. Aber in einem guten Laden mit netten Kollegen und dankbaren, zufriedenen Kunden ist es eine schöne, nie langweilige Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (7. November 2011)

Ich bin in der Berufsschule Seesen. Es gibt gar nicht so viele Berufsschulen, die speziell auf Fahrrad-Mechaniker spezialisiert sind, bei anderen sind sie nur bei den Motorradmechanikern angegliedert. In meiner Klasse sind nur 25 Lehrlinge. Von denen ca. ein Drittel so unmotiviert sind, daß man sich ernsthaft fragt, warum sie das lernen. Wahrscheinlich, weil der Onkel einen Fahrradladen hat, oder es der einzige freie Ausbildungsplatz im Dorf war. Jedenfalls nicht, weil sie sich für Bikes interessieren! Nur wenige sind so helle, daß man ihnen ernsthaft zutrauen würde, selbst einen Laden aufzumachen. Wenn man das durchschaut, weiß man, warum es selbst in Ballungsgebieten so wenig wirklich gute Läden gibt. Lies mal hier aufmerksam mit, wie wenig gute Läden es beispielsweise in München gibt, dann wird klar, wie groß die Chancen wirklich sind. Von den 25 in der Klasse sind ungefähr 5 wirklich gut! Das werden dann die sein, die sich den Job aussuchen können.


----------



## tombrider (7. November 2011)

Im Moment ist die Lage so gut, daß nach Angaben meiner Lehrer ALLE, die den Gesellenbrief erhalten, egal wie schlecht die Note ist, innerhalb von einem halben Jahr Arbeit finden. In welcher Branche kann man das noch? Daß die stumpfen Schrauber, die tun, was ihnen gesagt wird, und die ihr Hirn nur in allergrößter Not einschalten, nie wirklich weit kommen werden, ist klar. Aber das ist überall so.


----------



## Hot Carrot (7. November 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Im Moment ist die Lage so gut, daß nach Angaben meiner Lehrer ALLE, die den Gesellenbrief erhalten, egal wie schlecht die Note ist, innerhalb von einem halben Jahr Arbeit finden. In welcher Branche kann man das noch? Daß die stumpfen Schrauber, die tun, was ihnen gesagt wird, und die ihr Hirn nur in allergrößter Not einschalten, nie wirklich weit kommen werden, ist klar. Aber das ist überall so.




Dann schau dir den Arbeitsmarkt mal an. 

Eine Festanstellung ist wie ein 6er im Lotto, und ich Spreche nicht von einer Saisonarbeit. 

Man sollte sich in einen Team einfügen können.


----------



## Hot Carrot (7. November 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein Jura-Grundstudium inclusive teurem Repetitorium durchgezogen hatte, war mir wie Dir klar, daß ich keinen Nerv habe, mich mein Leben lang mit den Problemen anderer Leute und einer extrem sinnlosen Bürokratie rumzuschlagen. Egal, wie viel man damit verdienen kann. Nach vielen unterschiedlichen Jobs habe ich zunächst ungelernt als Saisonaushilfe im Fahrradladen gearbeitet. Das hat mir so viel Spaß gemacht, daß ich nach reiflicher Überlegung jetzt die Ausbildung mache. Mit Unterstützung vom Amt als "Umschüler", obwohl ich ja eigentlich ungelernt bin. Ich verspreche mir davon mehr Einkommen



Beziehst du deine Hoffnung auf dem ZMF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tombrider schrieb:


> und eine größere Chance auf einen Job, auch wenn man älter ist. Im Moment sind die Jobchancen sehr gut, und wenn man einen guten Abschluß macht, kann man zwischen mehreren Angeboten auswählen.


Ich möchte deine Träume nicht zerstören, aber dem ist nicht so.

Eine Festanstellung zu bekommen ist wie ein 6er im Lotto aber das sagte ich ja schon.


----------



## Oldenbursche (7. November 2011)

Nur mal als Wink, dass es auch noch andere Jobs im Bike-Bereich gibt, es muss ja nicht immer der kleine Schrauberladen um die Ecke sein:

http://www.derby-cycle.com/de/metanavigation/karriere.html
oder
http://www.cycle-union.de/?page_id=13

Gibt sicherlich noch andere, aber die Beiden kenne ich grad, da meine Region.

Gruß,

M.


----------



## Hot Carrot (7. November 2011)

Ich mag die abwechslung in kleinen radläden.

Wer damit leben kann meistens die gleichen räder zu bauen oder nur im büro zu arbeiten der darf es gerne tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (8. November 2011)

Ich schaue mir den Markt immer wieder an. Regional und bundesweit. Auch die Bike-Job-Börse hier war diesen Sommer voll mit interessanten Angeboten. Unser einer Geselle, der im Frühjahr Prüfungstermin hatte, hatte schon bevor er die Prüfung überhaupt abgelegt hatte, die Auswahl zwischen drei Angeboten auf Festanstellung zwischen 1700 und 1900 Euro Brutto. In Bremen, Freiburg und noch irgendwo. Wer gut ist und natürlich heute auch auf E-Bikes geschult ist, ist im Moment gefragt wie selten zuvor. Richtig ist, daß man im Herbst wenig Nachfrage hat, da werden Neueinstellungen gerne aufs Frühjahr verschoben.


----------



## tombrider (8. November 2011)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Ich möchte deine Träume nicht zerstören, aber dem ist nicht so.
> 
> Eine Festanstellung zu bekommen ist wie ein 6er im Lotto aber das sagte ich ja schon.



Seltsamerweise habe ich alleine in meinem Bekanntenkreis drei Fahrradmechaniker, die in diesem Jahr eine neue Festanstellung gefunden haben. Vielleicht hat das eher etwas mit Können als mit Glück zu tun? Unser Lehrling, der jetzt im Januar Prüfung hat, hat schon das Angebot, übernommen zu werden. Er hat aber auch schon ein anderes interessantes Angebot. 

Viermal sechs Richtige in einem Jahr? Wohl kaum.


----------



## tombrider (8. November 2011)

Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern, wann es Anfang November so viele Jobangebote gab wie jetzt gerade:
http://www.bikejobs.de/JobsList.asp?kategorie=Stellenangebote


----------



## Hot Carrot (8. November 2011)

In Bike Jobs stehen jedes Jahr einige Stellen.

Vorher sollte nachgefragt werden ob die ausgeschriebene Stelle eine, Teilzeit, Saison, Vollzeit usw. ist.


----------



## Hot Carrot (8. November 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise habe ich alleine in meinem Bekanntenkreis drei Fahrradmechaniker, die in diesem Jahr eine neue Festanstellung gefunden haben. Vielleicht hat das eher etwas mit Können als mit Glück zu tun? Unser Lehrling, der jetzt im Januar Prüfung hat, hat schon das Angebot, übernommen zu werden. Er hat aber auch schon ein anderes interessantes Angebot.
> 
> Viermal sechs Richtige in einem Jahr? Wohl kaum.



Schade das deine Sichtweise sehr kurz ist.


----------



## Feldbergziege (8. November 2011)

gut, für mich jetzt nix mit Schrauben - aber für euch hier ...im hibike hängen auch aktuelle Zettel, weil Mechaniker gesucht werden... Hängt da im Laden am Brett. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543229
Nice evening @ all!


----------



## Büscherammler (9. November 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> ... die Auswahl zwischen drei Angeboten auf Festanstellung zwischen 1700 und 1900 Euro Brutto.



Ernstgemeinte Frage: Kann man davon leben??? Oder wird das mit Hartz4 aufgestockt?
In München mit eigenem Haushalt und Familie stelle ich mir das doch seeeehr schwierig vor!


----------



## tombrider (10. November 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Frage: Kann man davon leben??? Oder wird das mit Hartz4 aufgestockt?
> In München mit eigenem Haushalt und Familie stelle ich mir das doch seeeehr schwierig vor!



Ernstgemeinte Gegenfrage: 
In welchem Lehrberuf, abgesehen vielleicht von einer Banklehre, fängt man als Facharbeiter mit 2000 Euro und mehr an?


----------



## Hot Carrot (10. November 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Gegenfrage:
> In welchem Lehrberuf, abgesehen vielleicht von einer Banklehre, fängt man als Facharbeiter mit 2000 Euro und mehr an?



Sicher nicht als ZMF


----------



## dizzeerascal (13. November 2011)

sicher nicht, aber wenn man was draufhat, muss man da nicht lang drauf warten, egal ob mit oder ohne ausbildung. das ist für mich das schöne an dem beruf, da kommts tatsächlich noch auf die individuelle leistung an...

zum thema: sozialpädagogik und fahrradschrauben lässt sich sehr gut vereinbaren, siehe goab oder bike-point, das sind nur zwei beispiele aus meinem unmittelbaren umfeld. mein rat wäre, das studium durchzuziehen, vielleicht währenddessen schon erfahrungen zu sammeln in nebenjobs oder so. viele ausgebildete fahrradmechaniker sind über soziale projekte zu ihrer ausbildung gekommen, und die erfahrung sagt mir, dass man nur dann ein guter mechaniker wird, wenn man mit herzblut dabei ist, da stehen die chancen für engagierte quereinsteiger immer gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (14. November 2011)

In der Tat suchen Kliniken, die eine Werkstatt haben, oft Werkstattleiter mit handwerklicher UND pädagogischer Ausbildung oder zumindest Erfahrung, die mit psychisch kranken Menschen umgehen können. Ich kenne zwei ZMF, die in solchen Stellen arbeiten. Geregelte Arbeitszeiten, gute Bezahlung, aber natürlich auch ein anspruchsvolles Umfeld.


----------



## Langer82 (14. November 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Gegenfrage:
> In welchem Lehrberuf, abgesehen vielleicht von einer Banklehre, fängt man als Facharbeiter mit 2000 Euro und mehr an?



Ist gar nicht so schwer da einen passenden Beruf auf deine Frage zu finden. Stichwort Chemie und Metall 
Der Chemietarif (IGBCE) z.B. liegt zur Zeit bei 2200 Brutto, unterteste Lohngruppe ohne Schichtzulagen. Mit dem Tarif werden bei uns alle eingestellt für maximal 1 Jahr. Danach gehts 3 Lohngruppen nach Oben, unbefristet, vorrausgesetzt man hat sich als guter Mitarbeiter bewährt.
Der Tarifvertrag der IG Metall ist im Moment das nonplus ultra, der is noch nen ganzes Stück weiter Oben angesiedelt. Man muss halt mit der Schichtarbeit klar kommen.

Greetings


----------



## mw.dd (16. November 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Gegenfrage:
> In welchem Lehrberuf, abgesehen vielleicht von einer Banklehre, fängt man als Facharbeiter mit 2000 Euro und mehr an?



2000/160h = 12,50/h
Baumindestlohn FA West 12,90/h; und die Baubranche ist sicher nicht die, die am besten bezahlt...


----------



## mr.pinky (20. November 2011)

Vor 3 Jahren ausgelernt. Chemietarif = 2500 brutto = 1600 netto+ schichtzulage= 2300 netto. In jedem Hilfsarbeiterjob bekommt man mehr als ein gelernter Fahrradschrauber da kann man gleich Friseur lernen und für 900 in der Dorfklitsche arbeiten. Finger weg von solchen Jobs mit dem Geld bekommt man sein leben nie auf die Reihe.


----------



## Hot Carrot (20. November 2011)

mr.pinky schrieb:


> Vor 3 Jahren ausgelernt. Chemietarif = 2500â¬ brutto = 1600 netto+ schichtzulage= 2300 netto. In jedem Hilfsarbeiterjob bekommt man mehr als ein gelernter Fahrradschrauber da kann man gleich Friseur lernen und fÃ¼r 900 in der Dorfklitsche arbeiten. Finger weg von solchen Jobs mit dem Geld bekommt man sein leben nie auf die Reihe.



Das liegt aber nicht am Beruf.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (20. November 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Unser einer Geselle... hatte... die Auswahl zwischen drei Angeboten auf Festanstellung zwischen 1700 und 1900 Euro Brutto.


 Eben. Das sind dann bei LSTKL I ungefähr 1100 - 1300  netto. Um von so wenig leben zu können muss man aber schon extrem sparsam sein.



Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Frage: Kann man davon leben??? Oder wird das mit Hartz4 aufgestockt?
> In München mit eigenem Haushalt und Familie stelle ich mir das doch seeeehr schwierig vor!


 Das sehe ich ebenso. 



tombrider schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Gegenfrage:
> In welchem Lehrberuf, abgesehen vielleicht von einer Banklehre, fängt man als Facharbeiter mit 2000 Euro und mehr an?


Wir sprachen bisher von brutto Löhnen. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass du dich ebenfalls darauf beziehst und dann würden mir spontan einige Handwerksberufe einfallen.

-Maler
-Zimmermann
-Dachdecker
-Klempner


----------



## manurie (20. November 2011)

Egal wie schön ein Job als Fahrradmechaniker ist, Geld kommt dabei nicht rum.

In der Industrie wird einfach mehr Geld verdient, wie in der Handwerkerbranche, aber in der Industrie hat man nur einfache Aufgaben nach Vorgabe.

Ich arbeite im Handwerk seit ca. 20 Jahren, reich bin ich dabei nicht geworden, aber bin glücklicher, weils einfach abwechslungsreicher ist. Und verdiene wesentlich mehr wie ein Friseur, kann brauchbar davon leben.


----------



## kungfu (27. November 2011)

Ich bin etwas erschrocken wieviele Tagträumer es selbst heute noch gibt.

Da hat jemand seit 6 Monaten ein MTB und glaubt jetzt sein Studium abbrechen zu müssen. Damit er zu 90 % verdreckten Rädern die Gangschaltung einstellen kann und glaub mir, da sind einige Baumarkträder dabei .

Ich versuche jetzt mal für dich ein erwachsenes Denken an den Tag zu legen.

1) Studium fertig machen
2) Immer mehr Rennteams nehmen Psychologen und sozialtechnisch qualifizierte Menschen mit auf Ihre Saisontermine. Dort kannst du dann mit dem Rennschrauber viel reden, dort sind hochwertige Räder usw.
3) Da der Renntechniker durchaus mal krank sein kann liegt es im Sinne des Rennstalles jemanden wie dich mit einer Doppelfunktion zu belegen.

Vorteil: Guter Verdienst durch Qualifikation, die Welt sehen, technisch up to date zu sein usw.

Nun sagst du das sind Träume ? Nicht mehr als deine vom "Abstieg".

Da ich u.a. auch Personalentscheider bin kann ich dir sagen, dass sich auf poppelige Telefonsupport Job`s Dipl.Ing. bewerben, also das Stichwort heißt QUALIFIZIERUNG !
 Schau mal was du Studiumtechnisch noch absolvieren kannst was in Richtung Mannschaftsbetreuung, Teamcoaching usw. geht.

Gruss
k.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. November 2011)

von hohen löhnen in der industrie und im handwerk kann sich, wenn das so weiter geht, jeder verabschieden. dank der tollen zeitarbeit ist man nicht mehr als eine austauschbare nummer in einer liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (28. November 2011)

Da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Langer82 (28. November 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> dank der tollen zeitarbeit ist man nicht mehr als eine austauschbare nummer in einer liste.



Da ist leider zu viel Wahres dran 
Und die Chefs wundern sich dann noch,warum die Qualität der Produkte oder die Anzahl der Reklamationen zunimmt.


----------



## Karsten1977 (29. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Also ich denke das die Löhne steigen werden da es ja gott sei dank den Fachkräftemangel gibt naja was wichtig ist das man dem Chef zu verstehen gibt das man nicht mehr für 1200 netto Arbeiten kann und das man gut genug ist für mehr ausserdem wer soll den die Arbeit machen denke das da noch viel passieren wird die nächsten 2-3 Jahre da sie sonst einfach kein persolan mehr finden aber ihr müsst euch auch nicht einlullen lassen ist halt auch wichtig finde wir lassen uns viel zu viel angst machen

gruss


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. November 2011)

oha, da is noch einer in der traumwelt...


----------



## Hot Carrot (29. November 2011)

Er ist nicht der einzige.


----------



## wummsel (3. Dezember 2011)

Lustig, wie teilweise die Ansichten sind. Also ersten: Fachkräftemangel gibt es de facto nicht ... nettes Spielzeug der Politiker ... und die Löhne steigen ... ja vielleicht. 
Aktuell wird so viel Geld in den Markt gepumpt ... natürlich steigen die Löhne.
Die Inflation ist gerade bei 2.9 % ... und die wird schneller steigen.
Dann kommen noch so Faktoren wie: Atomausstieg, Rettungsschirm, ... wir alle müssen die Verfehlungen unserer Führung bezahlen

Was auch immer gesagt wird ... holt Euch die beste Ausbildung / Studium / Promotion, wie es euch möglich ist, denn auf der anderen Seite der Nahrungskette ist es immer angenehmer. Aber wenn Ihr merkt, dass Ihr etwas machen müsst, schrauben müsst und mit wenig Geld glücklich seid ... macht was das Herz Euch sagt, denn davon gibt es auch zu wenig Menschen. Aber wie gesagt, wenn Ihr die Chance habe ... nutzt Sie verdammt noch mal.

Zitat eines Herren vom Arbeitsamt zu ner Freundin (Germanistik, Skandinavistik): Sorry, hätten Sie nur was vernünftiges gelernt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten1977 (3. Dezember 2011)

Also ich meine schon das es ein fachkräftemangel gibt da viele läden ja schon lange mechaniker suchen nur müssen sie noch begreifen das sie gut zahlen müssen das jemand gutes seine arbeit macht und sie mehr geld verlieren da sie entweder fuschen um fertig zu werden und viele werkstätten viel zu niedrige stundensätze haben um gutes Personal zu beszahlen aber denke das begreifen sie auch noch

gruss

Könnte in 6 läden in meiner alten heimat anfangen nur wollen sie halt nicht richtig zahlen darum arbeite ich auch im ausland zur zeit aber merke schon das einige läden langsam bereit wären mehr zu zahlen


----------



## Hot Carrot (4. Dezember 2011)

Der "Fachkräftemangel" bezieht sich nicht auf dem Fachkräftemangel im Geschäft. 

Und das wir einen ZMF Mangel haben bemerke ich nicht. 

Und derzeit werden mehr Fahrradmonteure als Zweiradmechaniker Fachrichtung Fahrradtechnik gesucht.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Dezember 2011)

fachkräftemangel scheint sich aber laut medien durch die gesamte berufswelt in D zu ziehen... komisch das keine sau jemanden fest einstellen will...


----------



## Hot Carrot (4. Dezember 2011)

Wir haben doch einen "Mangel" wie sollen sie da eine "Fachkraft" finden und einstellen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Dezember 2011)

einen mangel haben wir in D, stimmt... aber eher an intelligenz bei den wichtigen stellen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Dezember 2011)

Kleiner Hinweis: wenn ich mir alle möglichen Beitrage in verschiedenen Foren ansehe, stelle ich fest, daß kaum noch jemand sein Zeugs im Fachhandel kauft bzw. kaum einer gewillt ist, den normalen VK zu bezahlen. Wo sollen denn da die tollen Stundensätze herkommen?
In der Saison werden weiterhin BILLIGschrauber (Monteure statt Mechaniker) gesucht: viel (langweilige) Arbeit, schlechte Bezahlung und viel Zeit im Winter.
Nebenbei schrauben als Schüler ist ok., als Hobby zu Hause schrauben macht auch Spaß, aber sucht Euch ansonsten lieber einen richtigen Job mit ordentlichen Qualifizierungsmöglichkeiten und Aussicht auf ordentliche Arbeitsbedingungen und Lohn.


----------

